# accounting eoi 65 points



## newstate (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi all, 

Firslty thanks for this forum

Eoi cut off accounting 65 point from august 2015 and people who have more than 70 point in accounting get invite. 

Accouting may b take off from sol list on may 2016.

I have applied my eoi on september 7th 2015 with 65 point in accouting. 

Is there any chance to get invitation. Or how long i can expect to wait? Please give some shed.
Is there any chance that when "more than 70 points in accounting" ill finish then they start 65 again ? 

Please give some true hope
Thanks


----------



## cheeconay (Nov 2, 2015)

Where did you get the information that Accounting may be taken off the list by next May?


----------



## newstate (Nov 7, 2015)

Hay
I was actually searching abd i have read a blog there i have found that again accounting may come in sol list 2015/16. So i was worried. N i post it. I trier to find out the link for you but couldnt find it. Hope that not true. But again worried if it comes in sol list this time may b it ill cut off. No one knows


----------



## newstate (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is yhe sol list 2015-16


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Accountant has been a flagged occupation for several years, due to the high levels of unemployed accountants in Australia. For the 2015/2016 program year, the occupation ceiling was significantly reduced. There's no way to predict if it will be removed in the 2016/2017 program year, and it won't be announced until at least June 2016.

No one can predict if or when they may start inviting 65-point applicants. If they do, there will be a large backlog to get through. Your best options may be to consider another occupation code if you can, or try to increase your points if you can.


----------



## mlaurah (Oct 19, 2015)

newstate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firslty thanks for this forum
> 
> ...


We have been discussing this here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-submitted-accountants-29.html#post8666929


----------



## uxc (Nov 10, 2015)

*Hey guys please add me on the list*

Hey guys could you please add me on the list? My status is 2211-65-14 Oct
cheers


----------



## mlaurah (Oct 19, 2015)

uxc said:


> Hey guys could you please add me on the list? My status is 2211-65-14 Oct
> cheers


done
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/edit#gid=0


----------



## Shreya091 (Jun 21, 2016)

Is that for both 189 and 190...the spreadsheet


----------

